# Miralax-Should I take in am. or p.m.?



## SisterBear (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi, all I've just been officially diagnosed with IBS-C, and my G.I. doctor says to take Miralax as part of my treatment. I haven't started taking it yet because I don't know what time of day is best. I've looked everywhere, and can't find this info! I was on Miralax a couple of years ago, but the doctor I had then told me to take a DOUBLE dose when I woke up - this kept me in the bathroom for 8-9 hours, and it started to work very quickly, so I'm kinda worried about taking it again







. Please help me?Thank you!







~SisterBear~


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

The best time to take it is at night, maybe mix it in some juice, just before going to bed. This gives it time to work while you sleep and you should get up in the am and with your first cup of coffee go to the bathroom.


----------



## SisterBear (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, Mary!!!


----------

